# Mead Ranger- Craigslist



## Nick-theCut (Sep 13, 2013)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/4044923349.html 
This is interesting.  It seems to have been painted white.  The confusing part is the seat tube and down tube decals are of the white paint, as well as some pin stripping.  But why is the seat painted.  Original brown looks to be revealed underneath scratches.
Thought you all may enjoy looking at it.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 13, 2013)

not touched up but could be wonderful.  thinks it's original paint? sweet!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 13, 2013)

Not og paint but a lot of awesome stuff there. Price is a bit high though I'd say.


----------



## Ray (Sep 14, 2013)

ozzmonaut said:


> Not og paint but a lot of awesome stuff there. Price is a bit high though I'd say.




Yes, I think so, too.


----------



## brewtownpete (Sep 24, 2013)

Are you guys familiar with the S/N ranges for the Rangers? Curious what year this bike is.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 25, 2013)

Someone liked the price. It's gone.


----------



## brewtownpete (Oct 2, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Someone liked the price. It's gone.




I actually bought it. got it for less than half the asking price.


----------

